# an observation about Sweetie



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

just something i've been meaning to share about Sweetie... but first of all, a little fact about myself: i like to think that i am a down-to-earth, even skeptical gal... anyway, i've noticed over the year that whenever i feel physically unwell--and not just a sniffle, but really unwell--Sweetie's behavior would change. he'd stay with me for a long time, pressing his face against my hand. or he'd cling to my hand with his whole body, as if trying to warm me up. or put his nose into my folded hand, warming my palm with his breath. every time, he'd stay like that for an unusually long time. this has happened several times, spread out over months. as some of you remember, Sweetie is a high-energy, frantic hedgie, so this is not typical for him. as weird as it is, he does seem to feel my physical ailments and actually comforts me. my heart is just flooded with tenderness when i feel our bond in times like these and in many other times really.

and here's a visual, since you all love pictures so much and complain if there ain't any :lol: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_1240.jpg


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pic, he is such a handsome and special little guy


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I love the pic, he is such a handsome and special little guy


i am so happy that he and i found each other.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

hehe toothie! 
And it's true. We do complain. I think we're proud to complain. 

I'm so glad you and him have such a close bond!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sooo adorable.

You and Sweetie are totally in sync <3 I find animals are extremely good at sensing the mood/health of their handlers.

Kashi is a big cuddler always, so I don't see much of a difference with him :roll: But he does seem a lot less huffy at times when I am upset, or not feeling well 

My cats are wonderful at picking up my physical/mental wellness too. I was going through a rough 2 months just recently, and the orange one, LeRoux (who, by the way, is stuck to me like glue, begging me to play ALL the time), toned down his wanting to play and wanted to cuddle all the time. The other one, Cha Cha, while not as affectionate (he thinks he's all stoic and manly ) began acting like the crazy kitten that he used to be... I think that was his attempt at trying to cheer me up


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i really have to agree that animals just know things.. i remember when i was really young i had a terrible fever and my pup Maggie wanted on the bed, both my parents were in the room and were saying "No Maggie, go lay down" but me being the animal lover that i am said NOOOO let her on the bed with me.. she cuddled with me for maybe 30 minutes and.. believe it or not.... my fever dropped dramatically & i started to feel tons better. my dog and i have always had an odd but very close relationship x.x


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As always, Sweetie is just adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think there's a reason why animals work so well in therapy programs. They do our hearts good. 

Sweetie is such a special, adorable little guy. I just love him.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a great connection you two have made! Pets really can help when you're sick! I love the pic and the little teeth  . So cute!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweetie is just adorable, he certainly lives up to his name and I'm happy that you have each other 

Cleo always knows when i'm down or sick and comes and sits with me, tones down his chatiness and just wants to be close.
I couldn't imagine my life without animals in it, they do alot to lift one's spirit


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i can't imagine my life without my animals either.  hard to imagine i was petless for so many years...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> i can't imagine my life without my animals either.  hard to imagine i was petless for so many years...


Once you start having pets, you can never go back :lol:

I've had pets all my life... until I came to Montreal for the first time.

I didn't have any pets for about 1-2 years, and I don't think I've ever felt so lonely.

And then I brought home a betta, and then my sister brought home another betta... and then we found Cha Cha our cat... and then we added Kashi... and then LeRoux >_<

All of my pets bring me so much joy, I'm so happy I have them now ^_^


----------

